# How many watts is the fluval spec light?



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I know what you mean. I would suspect that the bulbs are 1/4 watt at best. Probably between 3 and 7 watts.

I saw a review on amazon where a guy measure it with the light meter on his multimeter at 750 out of 2000 max, said he had measured the lights on his 4ft tank at 500 and a cloudy day at 350. Might work OK for plants. I would just add cuttings from thinning to see what it does with higher light needing plants. I saw that it supposed to be 9500K.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the Ebi is 13W, the edge is 2x10W, Flora is 13W as well, Osaka depends on the size.... Which tank are you talking about? I'm assuming the EBI but I'm not sure.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm talking about the spec.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh sorry I thought you were talking in general the specs. of the light. I forgot they had that little tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol


----------

